# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Գերեզմանաքա՞ր, թե՞ գերեզմանաԾառ

## Արշակ

Ամեն անգամ գերեզմաններ այցելելիս մտածում եմ. մի՞թե մահացած հարազատին, ծնողին, նախնիներին նման մռայլ ու անկենդան միջավայրում է պետք հիշել։ Ու պատկերացնում եմ, որ համընդհանուր սովորույթ ձևավորվի գերեզմանի մի քանի քառակուսի մետր տարածքը քարաբետոնապատելու փոխարեն հողաթմբի վրա ծառ տնկել։ Էդ դեպքում գերեզմաններ այցելելիս կնստես ծառի հովին, ավելի կենդանի, տրամադրող միջավայր կլինի հարազատին մասին կենդանի հիշողություններ արթնացնելու համար, ի տարբերություն մեռյալ բետոնապատ անապատի, որ միայն մահվան չարագույժ ներշնչանք է տալիս։

Ժողովրդական խրատ կա. «ամեն մարդ իր կյանքում ծառ պիտի տնկի, երեխա ունենա ու տուն կառուցի»։ Էդ առումով էլ հանգուցյալին հողին հանձնելիս ծառ տնկելը խորհրդանշական կլինի. զավակներն իրենց ծնողի, հարազատի ծառ տնկելու ախարհին պարտքը կկատարեն։ Մյուս կողմից, ծառ տնկելով կյանքի շարունակականությունը կխորհրդանշվի։ Մարդն իր մարմնով ապրողների, իր սերունդների համար մի փոքր ավելի լավ էկոլոգիական պայաններ, մաքուր օդ ու կանաչ բնություն կպարգևի։ 

Ու քաղաքի շուրջ բոլորը կանաչ տարածքներ կձևավորվեն բետոնապատ անապատների փոխարեն, որոնց կուտակման, բուսականության բացակայության պատճառով հաճախ մարմինները չեն հասցնում հող դառնալ ու նեխելով թունավոր գազեր են արտանետում ու հիվանդությունների ու վարակների համար բարենպաստ մթնոլորտ ստեղծում։ Երբեմն էլ հողի էրոզիայի, սողանքների հետևանքով, որի պատճառը նույնպես բուսականության բացակայությունն է, դագաղները դուրս են գալիս մակերևույթ բազաթիվ տհաճություններ պատճառելով մարդկանց։ Ինքս մի քանի անգամ լսել եմ լուրերով Հայաստանի տարբեր գերեզմաններում նշված պրոբլեմների առկայության մասին։

Կարծում եմ գեղեցիկ ու նաև հիմնավորված, օգտակար սովորույթ կլինի։ Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք։ 
Հնարավո՞ր է նման սովորույթ ձևավորել։

----------

Ariadna (14.09.2010), CactuSoul (02.08.2012), Chuk (15.09.2010), E-la Via (14.09.2010), Guest (28.07.2012), Harcaser (16.09.2010), ivy (14.09.2010), Jarre (17.09.2010), Lianik (14.09.2010), Magic-Mushroom (18.09.2010), Tig (14.09.2010), Արևածագ (14.09.2010), Դատարկություն (14.09.2010), Հայկօ (14.09.2010), Հարդ (14.09.2010), Ձայնալար (14.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.09.2010), Ուլուանա (14.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (14.09.2010), Տրիբուն (26.11.2019), Ֆոտոն (14.09.2010)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Գեղեցիկ բան ես ասում, Արշակ ջան, բայց դե մեր ազգը գերավանդապաշտ ազգ ա, իմ կարծիքով նման սովորույթը մեր ազգի մեջ հիմնավորվելու հնարավորություն չունի  :Sad: 
Բայց մեր մոտ, օրինակ, Վանաձորում, գերեզմաններ կան, լավ էլ շատ ծառեր կան տարածքում, հիմնականում` եղևնիներ, սոճիներ:

----------


## Արշակ

> Գեղեցիկ բան ես ասում, Արշակ ջան, բայց դե մեր ազգը գերավանդապաշտ ազգ ա, իմ կարծիքով նման սովորույթը մեր ազգի մեջ հիմնավորվելու հնարավորություն չունի 
> Բայց մեր մոտ, օրինակ, Վանաձորում, գերեզմաններ կան, լավ էլ շատ ծառեր կան տարածքում, հիմնականում` եղևնիներ, սոճիներ:


Հրաչ ջան, ճիշտն ասած, ենթադրում եմ, որ ժամանակին մոտավորապես այդպես էլ արել են, բայց բավարար փաստեր դեռևս չունեմ նման բան պնդելու համար։
Բայց մյուս կողմից, ցանկացած սովորույթ ու ավանդույթ ինչ–որ մի ժամանակ չի եղել ու հետո քիչ–քիչ ձևավորվել է, չէ՞։  :Smile: 

Բայց oրինակ դու ինքդ ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես, կուզե՞ս, որ երբ քո էն աշխարհ գնալու ժամանակը գա (Աստված տա երկար ապրես  :Smile:  ), մարմինդ հողին հանձնելիս գերեզմանին քո անունով ծառ տնկեն։
Հարցը թեմայի հետագա մասնակիցներին էլ եմ ուղղում  :Smile:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Հրաչ ջան, ճիշտն ասած, ենթադրում եմ, որ ժամանակին մոտավորապես այդպես էլ արել են, բայց բավարար փաստեր դեռևս չունեմ նման բան պնդելու համար։
> Բայց մյուս կողմից, ցանկացած սովորույթ ու ավանդույթ ինչ–որ մի ժամանակ չի եղել ու հետո քիչ–քիչ ձևավորվել է, չէ՞։ 
> 
> Բայց oրինակ դու ինքդ ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես, կուզե՞ս, որ երբ քո էն աշխարհ գնալու ժամանակը գա (Աստված տա երկար ապրես  ), մարմինդ հողին հանձնելիս գերեզմանին քո անունով ծառ տնկեն։
> Հարցը թեմայի հետագա մասնակիցներին էլ եմ ուղղում


.... կուզեի… Ավելի լավա ծառ քանց թե սառը քարը ու վրան ոչինչ չասող նկարս տառերի խմբավորման հետ:


Իրականում միտքը շատ լավն ա: Եթե մեր գերեզմաններում էլ տեղերը դասավորված լինեն օրինաչափությամբ գուցե էսքան վանող չլնեն: Չեմ ասում վազենք ընդեղ, բայց գնալուց հետո գոնե մխիթարվելու պայմաններ լինեն:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

Էլի պնդում եմ, որ շատ գեղեցիկ բան ա: Բայց դրա համար խթանիչ ա պետք: Կառավարության որոշում կամ ԱԺ օրենք, ասենք գերեզմանատան վարչակազմին, որ թաղում կատարողներին պարտավորացնեն: Չնայած դրանց հնար լինի փող շինելու  :Jpit:  Մեծ խանդավառությամբ էլ կստիպեն:
Ես երկար ապրելու հույսեր ունեմ  :Smile:  Կտակումս նկատի կունենամ ծառի պահը:

----------


## Tig

Արամ ջան, լավ առաջարկ ես անում: Ու ասեմ որ համամիտ եմ էն մտքիդ հետ, որ եթե նման դիրորոշում ունեցողները ու դրանով առաջնորդվողները շատանան՝ այդ երևույթը ավանդույթի կվերածվի: Բայց Հրաչի հետ էլ եմ համամիտ՝ մեր հասարակությունը շատ դժվարա նման բաները ընդունում: Կամ օրենքով պիտի «ստիպես» /էդ էլ փող սարքելու բունա…/ կամ էլ մոդա ասվածի նման մի բան պիտի լինի… Գիտակցաբար շատ քչերը կգնան դրան: Շատերից եմ լսել սենց արտահայտություն՝ «Այ էս բանը, որ սենց ընդունված լիներ բոլորի կողմից լավ կլիներ…» Բայց մեկա անում են նենց, ոնցոր «ընդունվածա»… Բա հարևանները ի՞նչ կասեն… :Shok: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա անձամբ ինձ, ես չեմ ուզում գերեզման ունենալ: Ճիշտա դեռ շատ շուտա կտակ գրելը :Smile:  բայց երբ գրեմ՝ կտակումս նշելու եմ, որ մեռնելուց հետո մարմինս այրեն ու մոխիրը շաղ տան անտառում… :Smile:  Գերեզմանը անիմաստ բան եմ համարում և մարդուն *հիշելու* համար ոչ պարդատիր պայման…

----------

DavitH (10.06.2013), E-la Via (14.09.2010), Jarre (17.09.2010)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Բայց oրինակ դու ինքդ ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես, կուզե՞ս, որ երբ քո էն աշխարհ գնալու ժամանակը գա (Աստված տա երկար ապրես  ), մարմինդ հողին հանձնելիս գերեզմանին քո անունով ծառ տնկեն։
> Հարցը թեմայի հետագա մասնակիցներին էլ եմ ուղղում


Ես կուզենայի, որ դիակս վառեին: Հիշողը առանց գերեզմանաքար/գերեզմանածառի էլ կհիշի: Ինքս գերեզմանոցում ոչ մի արտառոց զգացում չեմ ունենում:

----------

E-la Via (14.09.2010), Jarre (17.09.2010), Rhayader (15.09.2010), Tig (14.09.2010), Հայկօ (14.09.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (17.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Միակ դժվարությունը տեսնում եմ էդ նորատունկ ծառերը ջրելու մեջ: Գաղափարն ընտիր ա: Էդ քարի ու բետոնի ծախսերը շատ են ու անիմաստ: Մի քանի ծառութուփով գեղեցիկ պուրակ կստացվի:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (18.09.2010), Tig (14.09.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ընդհանրապես՝ ես միշտ կողմ եմ եղել *դիակիզմանը*, բայց քո ասած տարբերակն էլ վատը չի  :Smile: : Բունկեր-գերեզմաններից որ հաստատ լավն ա:

----------

Jarre (17.09.2010), Rhayader (15.09.2010), Tig (14.09.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Տիգ. օրենքը թո՞ւյլ ա տալիս գնված հողատարծքում դամբարան սարքել: Թող օրենքով լինի: Գոնե մի անգամ խելքը գլխին օրենք կլնի: Որ դամբարան են սարքում մի 10 հատ էլ պատվո պահակ կանգնեցնում հարևանը գալիս ա ճակատները համբո՞ւրում: Սաղ ազգովի ապրում ենք հարևանների համար:



....հայերը սկի ծառ տնկելուն չեն համաձայնվում, ուր մնաց դիակեզմանը: Բա էս դեպքում հարևաննեևը չեն ասի դրին մարդուն վառին:

----------


## E-la Via

> Բայց oրինակ դու ինքդ ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես, կուզե՞ս, որ երբ քո էն աշխարհ գնալու ժամանակը գա (Աստված տա երկար ապրես  ), մարմինդ հողին հանձնելիս գերեզմանին քո անունով ծառ տնկեն։
> Հարցը թեմայի հետագա մասնակիցներին էլ եմ ուղղում


Արշակ շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա ես բացել:
Առաջին անգամ այս մտքին հանդիպեցի, եթե չեմ սխալվում Մեգրեի գրքում, որը մտածելու տեղիք տվեց: 
Թեկուզև ես էլ եմ Տիգրանի նման եմ որոշել վարվել , բայց կարծում եմ, որ շատ լավ կլիներ,գոնե մեր ժողովուրդը, որ ցանկանում է անպայման թաղվել, գերեզման ունենալ, շիրմաքարի փոխարեն երկարակյաց որևէ ծառ տնկեր, բույսերով պատեր տարածքը: Որքան որ մտածում եմ, միայն դրական կողմեր եմ տեսնում ու այնքան շատ է դուր գալիս այս միտքը: Շատ լավ կլիներ, որ սկսվեր նման սովորություն ձևավորվել, իսկ եթե կարծում ենք, որ մեր ազգը դեռ պատրաստ չի իր սովորությունները փոխելու, ապա կարծում եմ, որ դա այդքան էլ այդպես չէ, ուղղակի հարկավոր է սկսել մեր ու մեր եկող սերունդի գիտակցությունը փոխել:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:45 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:39 ----------




> Միակ դժվարությունը տեսնում եմ էդ նորատունկ ծառերը ջրելու մեջ: Գաղափարն ընտիր ա: Էդ քարի ու բետոնի ծախսերը շատ են ու անիմաստ: Մի քանի ծառութուփով գեղեցիկ պուրակ կստացվի:


Դե Ֆոտոն ջան, կարծում եմ, որ մենք կկարողանանք, ժամանակ առ ժմանակ  ծառերը ջրել, միևնույնն է մենք շատ ենք հաճախում գերեզման, իսկ եթե սկսվի այս ծրագիրը իրականանալ էլ ավելի շատ ու հաճույքով կհաճախենք… Համ էլ էդ բետոնի  ու քարի ծախսի փոխարեն ջուր կքաշվի ու նույնիսկ հնարավոր կլինի պահակ-այգեպան էլ պահել, որն էլ կհետևի ծառերին  :Smile: :

----------

Tig (14.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (14.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ. օրենքը թո՞ւյլ ա տալիս գնված հողատարծքում դամբարան սարքել: Թող օրենքով լինի: Գոնե մի անգամ խելքը գլխին օրենք կլնի: Որ դամբարան են սարքում մի 10 հատ էլ պատվո պահակ կանգնեցնում հարևանը գալիս ա ճակատները համբո՞ւրում: Սաղ ազգովի ապրում ենք հարևանների համար:
> 
> 
> 
> ....հայերը սկի ծառ տնկելուն չեն համաձայնվում, ուր մնաց դիակեզմանը: Բա էս դեպքում հարևաննեևը չեն ասի դրին մարդուն վառին:


Գայանե ջան, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե օրենքը ինչա թույլ տալիս կամ ինչա արգելում… Խոսքը վերաբերվումա ոչ միայն օրանքի առկայությանը, այլև նրա կիրառմանը: Նայի, օրինակ ամրագոտիները կապելու մասին օրենք ունեինք շատ վաղուց, բայց մեծամասնությունը ամրագոտիները սկսեցին գցել միայն էն բանից հետո, երբ սկսեցին օրենքը կիրառել ու տուգանել…

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա հարևանների ասելուն, դա արդեն նրանց խնդիրնա ով դրանից կախում ունի… Չեմ ասում, թե ես բացարձակորեն անտեսում եմ հասարակության կարծիքը, դա էլ մի ուրիշ ծայրահեղությունա, բայց դրա գերին էլ պետք չի դառնալ…

----------


## Դեկադա

> Գայանե ջան, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե օրենքը ինչա թույլ տալիս կամ ինչա արգելում… Խոսքը վերաբերվումա ոչ միայն օրանքի առկայությանը, այլև նրա կիրառմանը: Նայի, օրինակ ամրագոտիները կապելու մասին օրենք ունեինք շատ վաղուց, բայց մեծամասնությունը ամրագոտիները սկսեցին գցել միայն էն բանից հետո, երբ սկսեցին օրենքը կիրառել ու տուգանել…
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա հարևանների ասելուն, դա արդեն նրանց խնդիրնա ով դրանից կախում ունի… Չեմ ասում, թե ես բացարձակորեն անտեսում եմ հասարակության կարծիքը, դա էլ մի ուրիշ ծայրահեղությունա, բայց դրա գերին էլ պետք չի դառնալ…



Տիգրան ջան ես էլ եմ էտ ասում էլի: Թող օրենքով անեն: Կարծում եմ էտ օրենքը կգործի, մանավանդ, որ բնապահպանման խնդիրն էլ ինչ որ տեղ կլուծվի:  Չեմ կարծում, որ կգտնվի մեկը ով չի ուզենա ծառ տնկի: 
 Ի դեպ հասարակական կարծիքից ոչ մեկն էլ չի խուսափում: Միևնույն ա դրանից քիչ շատ կախում ունենք բոլորս: Պարզապես էս հարցում իմ համոզմամբ հասարակության  մեծ մասը համաձայն կլինի:

----------

Tig (14.09.2010)

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Տիգրան ջան ես էլ եմ էտ ասում էլի: Թող օրենքով անեն: Կարծում եմ էտ օրենքը կգործի, մանավանդ, որ բնապահպանման խնդիրն էլ ինչ որ տեղ կլուծվի:  Չեմ կարծում, որ կգտնվի մեկը ով չի ուզենա ծառ տնկի: 
>  Ի դեպ հասարակական կարծիքից ոչ մեկն էլ չի խուսափում: Միևնույն ա դրանից քիչ շատ կախում ունենք բոլորս: Պարզապես էս հարցում իմ համոզմամբ հասարակության  մեծ մասը համաձայն կլինի:


Օրենքը փող սարքելու, մարդկանց թալանելու հիանալի հնարավորություն ա ընձեռնում: Ես չեմ ցանկանա, որ ժողովուրդը նույն դժկամությամբ մտածի ծառ գնելու ծախսի մասին, ինչ գերեզմանի պատերի քարերի, տապանաքարի ու մնացած շինանյութերի մեծ թվերի հասնող ծախսերի մասին:

----------

Shah (27.09.2010), Արևածագ (14.09.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Օրենքը փող սարքելու, մարդկանց թալանելու հիանալի հնարավորություն ա ընձեռնում: Ես չեմ ցանկանա, որ ժողովուրդը նույն դժկամությամբ մտածի ծառ գնելու ծախսի մասին, ինչ գերեզմանի պատերի քարերի, տապանաքարի ու մնացած շինանյութերի մեծ թվերի հասնող ծախսերի մասին:



Հրաչ ավելի շատ ծառ տնկելու վրա է գումար ծախսվում, թե՞ էտ քար բետոնի: Ռեալ նայի: Անգամ դժգոհ  էտ քարը դնում են ու ինքս վկա եմ լինում թե նրանք, ովքեր գումար չլինելու պատճառով հասարակության կողմից կտտանքների են ենթարկվում, ինչպես են մեջտեղից կիսվում, որ դնեն  գարազմանաքարը: Իսկ եթե օրենքը պարտադրի, որ նման անկապության փոխարեն մի փոքրիկ շիրմաքար դնեն կողքն էլ ծառ տնկեն, դժվար թե գտնվի մեկը ով կդժգոհի, որ ավել գումար ուներ ու չգիտեր որտեղ ծախսեր: Իհարկե օլիգարխներին ցուցակից հանում ենք: Իրանք պետքա անտառ տնկեն, որ խիղճները հագստանա:

----------

Tig (14.09.2010), Ուլուանա (14.09.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Խոսք գնաց դիզկիզման մասին։ Ինքս կողմ եմ դիակիզմանը ու իմ դեպքում կընտրեմ կամ դիակիզում կամ սեփական այգու մի անկյունում առանց ավելորդ հանդիսավորության ու ձևականությունների թաղեն, վրան էլ մի ծառ տնկեն։
Բայց մեր հայ ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը խիստ դեմ է դիակիզմանը, էդ մեկը չափից դուրս է շատերի համար։ Իսկ սեփական այգի էլ շատերը չունեն ու էլի շատ տարբեր է ընդունված տարբերակից։
Իսկ գերեզմանածառի տարբերակը համեմատաբար ավելի մոտ է ներկայիս ընդունվածին, բայց կարծում եմ շատ ավելի գեղեցիկ ու խելամիտ է,  ու մարդկանցից էլ մեծ ճիգ չի պահանջվի նման սովորույթի անցնելու համար։ Համենայն դեպս մարդիկ չեն ասի. «էս ինչ խայտառակություն ա, գերեզմանում ծառ է տնկել :Shok: »։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:07 ----------

Չեմ կարծում թե օրենքով պարտադրել պետք է, դա կարծում եմ հակառակ ազդեցությունը կունենա։ 
Բայց եթե պետական մակարդակով խրախուսվի, կարծում եմ շատերին կգրավի։ Հատկապես որ ինչպես նշվեց, ծառ տնկելը հաստատ ավելի էժան կլինի, քան գերեզմանաքարը։ Շատերը ցանկության դեպքում ինքնուրյուն էլ կարող են անել առանց ծախսերի։

----------

E-la Via (15.09.2010), prof-de-Francais (14.09.2010), Tig (14.09.2010), Ուլուանա (14.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երեկ մի քանի ժամ գերեզմանոցում թափառում էի... Էնքան հանգիստ էր... Մեր գյուղում մի քանի գերեզման կա, որոնց կողքին ծառ է տնկած, ու թեև էդ ծառերն իմ մեջ վատ հիշողություններ են արթնացնում, բայց գաղափարը լավն է: Ես էս նկարով քարերն էլ չեմ սիրում, բայց չեմ ուզենա, որ տապանաքարն ընդհանրապես վերանա: Հին տապանաքարերը շատ եմ սիրում. պարզ, առանց ճոխությունների ու ձևերի, առանց սրտաճմլիկ ու անկապ հանգավորումներով քառատողերի...
 Կուզենայի՝ համատեղեին քարն ու ծառը: Ասենք՝ էն նկարով ուղղաձիգ քարի փոխարեն ծառ տնկեին, իսկ ծառի տակ հորիզոնական տապանաքար լիներ՝ առանց նկարի:
Պապիկիս համար ծառ կտնկեմ գարնանը...

----------


## Արշակ

Ինչ վերաբերում է մասսայական, «մոդա» դարձնելու պրոբլեմին, դա էլ սենց քննարկումների դեպքում կարծում եմ կարելի է ձևավորել։ Աչքներիս առաջ էնքան անիմաստ սովորույթներ են ձևավորվում, իսկ էս դեպքում համ սիրուն է, համ ավելի ռացիոնալ։

Ու որոշ տարբերակներ էլ եմ մտածել մասսայականացնելու կապակցությամբ։ Ինչպես գիտենք, մեր ազգը ցուցամոլության ու VIP–ամոլության հիվանդություն ունի։ Ու հատկապես էդ ամենը դրսևորվում է թաղման ծեսերի ժամանակ։ Էդ դեպքում ինչու՞ էդ բացասական երևույթները չուղղենք ի նպաստ դրական բաների  :Jpit: 
Վերջերս Հայաստանում նոր վճարովի ծառայություններ են սկսել ի հայտ գալ ու զարգանալ. հուղարկավորության կազմակերպում, գերեզմանների խնամք և այլն։ Ինքս մի քանի նման կազմակերպություն գիտեմ։ Մարդիկ վճարի դիմաց պարբերաբար մաքրում են գերեզմանը, արտասահմանում գտնվողների հարազատների գերեզմաններին նրանց փոխարեն անգամ պատարագ են կազմակերպում համապատասխան օրերին (յոթ, քառասունք, մեռելոց և այլն), ծաղիկ են դնում գերեզմանին, նկարն էլ ուղարկում են պատվիրողին: 
Հիմա մտածում եմ կարելի է նման կազմակերպություններին գլխի գցել, որ իրանց ծառայությունների մեջ որպես «VIP» ծառայություն ընդգրկեն նաև գերեզմանին ծառ տնկել ու պարբերաբար խնամելը։  :Smile:  Մի կողմից էդ կազմակերպությունների բիզնեսը կզարգանա՝ ծառայությունների ցանկը կընդլայնվի, ծառը խնամելն էլ պարբերաբար կատարվող գործողություն է՝ էդ առումով էլ է ձեռ տալիս։ Մյուս կողմից էլ մեր VIPասեր ու ցուցամոլ հասարակության ուշադրությունն էլ նման բանից դժվար վրիպի։  :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:18 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:14 ----------




> Երեկ մի քանի ժամ գերեզմանոցում թափառում էի... Էնքան հանգիստ էր... Մեր գյուղում մի քանի գերեզման կա, որոնց կողքին ծառ է տնկած, ու թեև էդ ծառերն իմ մեջ վատ հիշողություններ են արթնացնում, բայց գաղափարը լավն է: Ես էս նկարով քարերն էլ չեմ սիրում, բայց չեմ ուզենա, որ տապանաքարն ընդհանրապես վերանա: Հին տապանաքարերը շատ եմ սիրում. պարզ, առանց ճոխությունների ու ձևերի, առանց սրտաճմլիկ ու անկապ հանգավորումներով քառատողերի...
>  Կուզենայի՝ համատեղեին քարն ու ծառը: Ասենք՝ էն նկարով ուղղաձիգ քարի փոխարեն ծառ տնկեին, իսկ ծառի տակ հորիզոնական տապանաքար լիներ՝ առանց նկարի:
> Պապիկիս համար ծառ կտնկեմ գարնանը...


 Նաիրուհի ջան, թեկուզ համատեղմամբ ծառ տնկվի ու կողքն էլ փոքր տապանաքար դրվի հանգուցյալի մասին համապատասխան տվյալներով։ Բայց ոչ թե հիմիկվա նման, որ համատարած բետոնագրանիտապատում են գերեզմանը։

----------

E-la Via (15.09.2010), prof-de-Francais (14.09.2010), Tig (14.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.09.2010), Ուլուանա (14.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (14.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի ջան, թեկուզ համատեղմամբ ծառ տնկվի ու կողքն էլ փոքր տապանաքար դրվի հանգուցյալի մասին համապատասխան տվյալներով։ Բայց ոչ թե հիմիկվա նման, որ համատարած բետոնագրանիտապատում են գերեզմանը։


Բա ես էլ եմ էդ ասում...

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Հրաչ ավելի շատ ծառ տնկելու վրա է գումար ծախսվում, թե՞ էտ քար բետոնի: Ռեալ նայի: Անգամ դժգոհ  էտ քարը դնում են ու ինքս վկա եմ լինում թե նրանք, ովքեր գումար չլինելու պատճառով հասարակության կողմից կտտանքների են ենթարկվում, ինչպես են մեջտեղից կիսվում, որ դնեն  գարազմանաքարը: Իսկ եթե օրենքը պարտադրի, որ նման անկապության փոխարեն մի փոքրիկ շիրմաքար դնեն կողքն էլ ծառ տնկեն, դժվար թե գտնվի մեկը ով կդժգոհի, որ ավել գումար ուներ ու չգիտեր որտեղ ծախսեր: Իհարկե օլիգարխներին ցուցակից հանում ենք: Իրանք պետքա անտառ տնկեն, որ խիղճները հագստանա:


Դե պարզ ա, որ քար-բետոնի: Բայց հաստատ քարաարդյունահանող օլիգարխները ոչ մի կերպ չեն հանդուրժի գերեզմանը քարաբետոնապատելն արգելելու նման որևէ օրենք, դա մոռացի, դա կմնա, իսկ այ, ծառ տնկելու սովորույթը պետության համար կդառնա եկամուտի նոր աղբյուր:

----------


## Դատարկություն

Ինչ լավ կլինի :Love: 
Մարդիկ կընտրեն, թե ինչ ծառ կցանկանան լինեն իրենց մահից հետո, ծառը կսնվի էդ մարդու մնացորդներով ու մի քիչ էդ մարդուց կանցնի  ծառին: Ու որ հարազատները կցանկանան խոսեն իրենց կորցրած հարազատի հետ, կամ հիշեն նրան, ոչ թե կգնան ու բետոնե քարերի հետ կխոսեն, այլ կխոսեն շնչավոր ծառի հետ, համոզված լինելով, որ ծառի մի մասը իրենց հարազատնա, որը երկրորդ կյանքնա ապրում իր ցանկացած ծառի էությամբ :Love:  :Smile:  
Չէի ցանկանա դիակիզվել, բայց, այ որ գերեզմանիս վրա ծառ տնկեին, շատ կցանկանայի :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (15.09.2010), Արշակ (14.09.2010), Հարդ (14.09.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ընդհանրապես ես էլ եմ դիակիզման կողմնակից, բայց եթե ընտրությունը գերազմանաքարի ու գերեզմանածառի միջև է, ապա՝ հաստատ գերեզմանածառ  :Smile: ։ Արշակի բերած բոլոր հիմնավորումներին համաձայն եմ։ Որ ուզենանք, լավ էլ կտարածվի էս սովորույթը՝ թեկուզ իր ասած էդ VIP–ամոլության հանգամանքն ի նպաստ էս գործի ուղղելով  :Jpit: ։ Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ  :Wink: ։

----------


## Հարդ

Դատարկի ասած մնացորդներով սնվելու մասին ես էլ էի մտածել, ինձնից առաջ ընկավ :Tongue: :
Ես էլ եմ կողմ դրան, ոնց ասում են մի կրակոցով եսիմ քանի հատ նապաստակ կխփենք, բայց ես լսել եմ, որ էտ քարը խորհուրդ ունի, բազմաթիվ առասպելներում քարը ծննդի և վերածննդի խորհրդանիշ ա... մտածել ա պետք նախքան գործելը: :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Դատարկի ասած մնացորդներով սնվելու մասին ես էլ էի մտածել, ինձնից առաջ ընկավ:
> Ես էլ եմ կողմ դրան, ոնց ասում են մի կրակոցով եսիմ քանի հատ նապաստակ կխփենք, *բայց ես լսել եմ, որ էտ քարը խորհուրդ ունի, բազմաթիվ առասպելներում քարը ծննդի և վերածննդի խորհրդանիշ ա... մտածել ա պետք նախքան գործելը:*


 Հա, ու քարի չլինելու դեպքում կարողա մեռածի վերածնունդ էլ չլինի: :LOL:   :Smile: 

Անիմաստ բան են «լսցնում»:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:00 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:59 ----------

Չեմ հիշում որ երկրում արդեն տենց են անում: Discovery-ով մի օր տեսա:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ես ինքս էլ դիակիզման կողմնակից եմ, բայց ծառն ավելի արդյունավետ  միջոց  է:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (15.09.2010)

----------


## Bujak2012

առաջ գերեզմանների մեծամասնությունում ծառեր տնկվում էին: Հետո այն գերեզմանները, որոնք անմիջապես ավտոմեքենայի ճանապարհին են հարում և ջրելու հնարավորությունը պահպանվում է, դրանց ծառերը մնում են, իսկ մնացածները՝ չորանում: Ջրելու խնդիրը շատ լուրջ է:

----------


## Lianik

Չգիտեմ ձեզնից քանիսը հին գերեզմաններում եղած կլինի, բայց թեման կարդալիս հիշեցի Քարաբերդի գերեզմանոցը.(Պապայիս տատիկին այնտեղ ենք  հուղարկավորել)... լրիվ ծառեր են ու տապանաքարեր առանց նկարի..ճիշտ է ամեն մեկի շիրիմի վրա ծառ չկա, բայց միևնույն է ծաերը շատ են.... այժմյա <<քաղաքային>> քարա-բետոն պատեր չկային... հատ ու կենտ գերեզմանների ցանկապատ ունեին, այն էլ ոչ քար-բետոնից.. երկաթե ձողեր էին.....հա, նոր գերեզմաններին գերեզմանաքարեր են, բայց ոչ ճոխացրած.....
այսինքն լավ ուսումնասիրության արդյունքում գուցե առաջ գա ավանդույթը վերականգնելու, ոչ թե նորը ստեղծելու խնդիր....
Իմ գերեզմանի մասին չէի մտածել, բայց նոր մտածեցի ու իսկապես կուզեմ իմ դին  էլ Քարաբերդի գերեզմանների նման հանգիստ վայրում հանգչի...ու գերեզմանաքարի փոխարեն գերեզմանածառ տնկվի :Love: 

հ.գ. Դիակիզման գաղափարին կոմնակից չեմ... :Sad:

----------

Նաիրուհի (15.09.2010)

----------


## Interdenominational

> Ամեն անգամ գերեզմաններ այցելելիս մտածում եմ. մի՞թե մահացած հարազատին, ծնողին, նախնիներին նման մռայլ ու անկենդան միջավայրում է պետք հիշել…


Պատկերացրեք, որ ԱՅՈ, հենց անկենդան միջավայրն է հիշեցնում, տրամադրում, անհիշելի ժամանակներից իսկ եկած՝ «համապատասխան մթնոլորտ» ստեղծում ՄԱՀԱՑԱԾ, կյանքից հեռացած անհատի վերջին /ավանդական/ հանգրվանի մոտ գտնվելու ժամանակ:
 «Մեծ լռություն», «շեոլ»…և այլն, սրանք ՄԱՀԻՑ անդին՝ նախնիների երևակայության մեջ չտեղավորվող հանելուկային /ու մռայլ/ բնորոշումներն էին… ու ոչ պատահաբար, քանի որ,կարո՞ղ ենք մտաբերել պատմությամբ արձանագրված կրոնական, կամ որպես տվյալ ժողովրդի մշակույթի մաս ձևավորված համոզմունք, երբ հանգուցյալի անդրշիրիմյան կյանքը ասոցացվում է հիանալի, երանելի, ցանկալի, խրախուսվող ու ԿԵՆՍԱԲԵՐ ինչ-որ միջավայրի հետ: /Մի կողմ դնենք նիրվաննային, դրախտային և այլ օյինբազություններ/:

Ձեր առաջարկը հասկանալի է… իրատեսական է, ռացիոնալ է, սակայն կան հաստատված արժեքներ /անվանեք դրանք հավատամք, անվանդույթ…ինչպես կուզեք/, որոնք ժամանակն է իր տրամաբանական ուղու մեջ դրել… ու դա իրոք տրամաբանական է: Ամեն ժողովուրդ մանկան ծնունդը նշելու, խրախճալու իր կերպերն ունի, զարմանալի չէ, որ դրանք այնքա՜ն շատ են իրար նման, նույնական… ու նաև՝ հանգուցյալին հրաժեշտ տալու կերպերը… ՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ ՏԱԼՈՒ - տրամաբանորեն՝ վերջակետելու, ամենայն հարգանոք - իրենց միջավայրից տեղափոխելու այլ միջավայր, հոգեբանորեն ու ֆիզիկապես ընդունելով, համակերպվելով նա ԲԱՑԱԿԱՅՈՒԹՅԱՆ և ոչ թե ՏՐԱՆՍՖՈՐՄԱՑԻԱՅԻ հետ…
ՄԱՀ - այն բոլոր ժողովուրդների ու բոլոր ժամանակների համար միայն մեկ խորհուդ ու իմաստ ունի՝ ՎԵՐՋ…կրկնվում եմ՝ ինչ-որ առումով հասկանալի ու պատճառաբանված է Ձեր յուրօրինակ առաջարկը, բայց… ես չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, օրինակ, հենց պարոն Քեոփսի փառահեռ «հանգրվանի» փոխարեն, ասենք, մի երկնաքեր սեքվոյա…

----------

_Հրաչ_ (15.09.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

*Interdenominational*, չեմ ուզում խորանալ կրոնական քննարկումների մեջ, դա ամեն մեկի անձնական որոշելիքն է, համենայն դեպս, կարծում եմ էս թեմայի քննարկման նյութը չէ, բայց ամեն դեպքում մի քանի դիտարկում անեմ.




> Պատկերացրեք, որ ԱՅՈ, հենց անկենդան միջավայրն է հիշեցնում, տրամադրում, անհիշելի ժամանակներից իսկ եկած՝ «համապատասխան մթնոլորտ» ստեղծում ՄԱՀԱՑԱԾ, կյանքից հեռացած անհատի վերջին /ավանդական/ հանգրվանի մոտ գտնվելու ժամանակ:
>  «Մեծ լռություն», «շեոլ»…և այլն, սրանք ՄԱՀԻՑ անդին՝ նախնիների երևակայության մեջ չտեղավորվող հանելուկային /ու մռայլ/ բնորոշումներն էին… ու ոչ պատահաբար, քանի որ,կարո՞ղ ենք մտաբերել պատմությամբ արձանագրված կրոնական, կամ որպես տվյալ ժողովրդի մշակույթի մաս ձևավորված համոզմունք, երբ հանգուցյալի անդրշիրիմյան կյանքը ասոցացվում է հիանալի, երանելի, ցանկալի, խրախուսվող ու ԿԵՆՍԱԲԵՐ ինչ-որ միջավայրի հետ: /Մի կողմ դնենք նիրվաննային, դրախտային և այլ օյինբազություններ/:


Փաստորեն, եթե մռայլ է, ուրեմն լուրջ է, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ կենսականություն ու դրական բան է արտահայտում, ուրեմն օյինբազությու՞ն է  :Jpit:  Դե դա կարծում եմ  արդեն լիովին ձեր անձնական վերաբերմունքն է, ու մի ուրիշի մոտ կարող է լրիվ հակառակը լինել։ 




> … ու նաև՝ հանգուցյալին հրաժեշտ տալու կերպերը… ՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ ՏԱԼՈՒ - տրամաբանորեն՝ վերջակետելու, ամենայն հարգանոք - իրենց միջավայրից տեղափոխելու այլ միջավայր, հոգեբանորեն ու ֆիզիկապես ընդունելով, համակերպվելով նա ԲԱՑԱԿԱՅՈՒԹՅԱՆ և ոչ թե ՏՐԱՆՍՖՈՐՄԱՑԻԱՅԻ հետ…
> ՄԱՀ - այն բոլոր ժողովուրդների ու բոլոր ժամանակների համար միայն մեկ խորհուդ ու իմաստ ունի՝ ՎԵՐՋ…կրկնվում եմ՝ ինչ-որ առումով հասկանալի ու պատճառաբանված է Ձեր յուրօրինակ առաջարկը, բայց… ես չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել, օրինակ, հենց պարոն Քեոփսի փառահեռ «հանգրվանի» փոխարեն, ասենք, մի երկնաքեր սեքվոյա…


Ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ. ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր կրոնական պատկերացումներում, բացի զուտ աթեիստականից, մահը ասոցացվում է հենց ինչ–որ տրանսֆորմացիայի հետ, այլ ոչ թե բացարձակ վերջի։

Ու հայկական թաղումների ժամանակ էլ հոգեհացին ընդունված է խմել հանգուցյալի «*կենդանի կենացը*», որով ցանկություն է արտահայտվում մահացածին կենդանի հիշել, զգալ նրա կենդանի ներկայությունը, հիշել նրա ապրած կյանքն ու դրական գործերը, այլ ոչ թե ֆիքսվել մահվան պահի վրա։

----------

E-la Via (15.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (15.09.2010), Ուլուանա (14.09.2010)

----------


## Interdenominational

> Փաստորեն, եթե մռայլ է, ուրեմն լուրջ է, իսկ եթե ինչ-որ կենսականություն ու դրական բան է արտահայտում, ուրեմն օյինբազությու՞ն է  Դե դա կարծում եմ  արդեն լիովին ձեր անձնական վերաբերմունքն է, ու մի ուրիշի մոտ կարող է լրիվ հակառակը լինել։


Ինչու՞ շեշտը դնենք հենց մռայլության և ոչ թե ՎԵՐՋ-ի վրա: Այո, դա ավելի քան լուրջ է… եթե նկատել եք, որևէ թաղման արարողակարգի ընթացում /և դրան հետևող մի առ ժամանակահատվածում/ ոչ մեկին դրականության ու կենսականության զգացումները չեն պարուրում /եթե ոչ լրիվ հակառակը/:

Բայց տվյալ պարագայում, եթե ծառը կենդանության խորհրդանիշ է, այդ դեպքում գերեզմանի՝ որպես «վերջին հանգրվանի» գաղափարի հիմքերը մի քիչ սասանվում են:





> Ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ. ինձ ծանոթ բոլոր կրոնական պատկերացումներում, բացի զուտ աթեիստականից, մահը ասոցացվում է հենց ինչ–որ տրանսֆորմացիայի հետ, այլ ոչ թե բացարձակ վերջի։


…ու դա միայն «վերացականորեն», քանի որ, համաձայնվեք, որ, օրինակ թաղման ընթացում, քահանայի՝ «հարության վերաբերյալ» ընթերցանությունը վշտաբեկ հարազատներին չի մխիթարում ու սրտապնդում - ոչ այդ պահին, և ոչ էլ ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ:




> Ու հայկական թաղումների ժամանակ էլ հոգեհացին ընդունված է խմել հանգուցյալի «*կենդանի կենացը*», որով ցանկություն է արտահայտվում մահացածին կենդանի հիշել, զգալ նրա կենդանի ներկայությունը, հիշել նրա ապրած կյանքն ու դրական գործերը, այլ ոչ թե ֆիքսվել մահվան պահի վրա։


Լիովին համաձայն եմ առաջին մասի հետ… իհարկե, նաև ներկայումս ոչ մի հացկերույթ չի շրջանցում իրենց կյանքը ապրողաց համար զոհած մեր մարտիկների *կենդանի կենացը*, սակայն բոլոր դեպքերում էլ ԿԵՆԴԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ առաջին պլան չի մղվում… դա հարգանքի տուրք է, դա իրոք մեր պարտքն է՝ բառիս ամենախորը իմաստով:

----------


## Արշակ

> առաջ գերեզմանների մեծամասնությունում ծառեր տնկվում էին: Հետո այն գերեզմանները, որոնք անմիջապես ավտոմեքենայի ճանապարհին են հարում և ջրելու հնարավորությունը պահպանվում է, դրանց ծառերը մնում են, իսկ մնացածները՝ չորանում: Ջրելու խնդիրը շատ լուրջ է:


Ջրելու խնդիրն իհարկե կա։ Բայց կարծում եմ էնքան անլուծելի չի ինչքան թվում է  :Smile: 
Մի քանի տարբերակ նշեմ։ 
Նախ,  եթե ծառ տնկելը մասսայական սովորույթ դառնա, պետության համար նենց մի լուրջ պրոբլեմ չի ոռոգման համակարգ անցկացնելը մեկ–երկու աշխատող պահելը որ, թեթև խնամեն։ Սենց թե նենց գերեզմանները քիչ թե շատ մաքուր պահելու, պահպանելու համար աշխատողներ պահում են։ Ու Քաղաքի այգիները ոռոգելու համար էլ։ Հետևաբար դա էլ կարող է դիտարկվել որպես հերթական քաղաքի կանաչ տարածք–այգի։

Նաև վերը նշված գերեզմանոցների խնամքով զբաղվող վճարովի կազմակերպությունները կարող են ջրելու հարցով էլ զբաղվել։

Ու ի վերջո պրոբլեմ չի, որ պարբերաբար մահացածի գերեզման այցելող հարազատ–բարեկամները ամեն մեկը հետը (թեկուզ մոտակա պուլպուլակից) մի շիշ ջուր բերի, ծառը չի չորանա։ Կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ հաճույքով իրենց հարազատի ծառը կջրեն։

Բացի դրանից, ինչքան մասսայական դառնա սովորույթը, էնքան ծառերը շատ կլինեն, խոնավությունն ավելի լավ կպահվի ու էդքան շատ մարդու անընդհատ խնամքի կարիք չի լինի։ Սա իհարկե կախված է տվյալ ռեգիոնում անձրևների հաճախությունից էլ, բայց անապատային չորությունը հիմնականում գալիս է հենց էդ բետոնապատումից ու բուսականության բացակայությունից։ Ու մասնավորապես օրինակ հենց Երևանին կպած Ջրվեժի անտառները ոչ մեկ չի ջրում չէ՞։ Բայց լավ էլ աճում են անձրևների հաշվին։

----------

E-la Via (15.09.2010), Tig (15.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.09.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

> …ու դա միայն «վերացականորեն», քանի որ, համաձայնվեք, որ, օրինակ թաղման ընթացում, քահանայի՝ «հարության վերաբերյալ» ընթերցանությունը վշտաբեկ հարազատներին չի մխիթարում ու սրտապնդում - ոչ այդ պահին, և ոչ էլ ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ:


Դե եթե չմխիթարեր ոչ մի կերպ, երևի չէին էլ կանչի քահանային։  :Smile: 
Բայց եկեք երկու տարբերակ դիտարկենք.
1. Հանգուցիալի հարազատները ռացիոնալ մտածող մոլի աթեիստներ են, իրանց համար հարազատը մահացավ, ուրեմն վերջ, էլ չկա, ցանկություն էլ չկա նրան կենդանի հիշելու, էդ դեպքում առնվազն ռացիոնալ տեսանկյունից պիտի որ ծառ տնկելու գաղափարը ընդունելի լինի։
2. Հակառակ դեպքը, երբ մահացածի հարազատն ուզում է, որ գերեզմանը մահացածի հետ կենդանի շփման, ապրած կյանքի հիշողությունների տրամադրի։ Այս դեպքում նույնպես ծառով գերեզմանատունը պիտի որ նախընտրելի լինի  :Smile: 

Ինչևէ, չմանրանանք։
Քավ լիցի, ես ոչ մեկին չեմ կարող չեմ էլ ուզում պարտադրել ծառ տնկել։ Ընդամենը հնարավոր տարբերակ ենք քննարկում։ Ինչքանով այն հարազատ կլինի մարդկանց սրտերին, ներքին մղումներին, էնքանով կտարածվի ու քիչ–քիչ սովորույթ կդառնա։  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Ծառի միտքը լավն ա, բայց առանց քարի չի լինի, վերջ ի վերջո մարդ իրա հարազատների գերեզմանը պիտի՞ կարողանա գտնել, թե՞ չէ:

Հայաստանում գերեզմանների խնդիրը իրոք լուրջ ա, բայց էդ խնդիրը նախ եւ առաջ ոչ թե բետոնապատումն ա, այլ էն, որ մարդիկ 4 սենյականոց գերեզմաններ են սարքում, կարող ա շուտով ամեն մարդուն առանձնագերեզմանատուն սարքեն:  :Wacko: 
Պետք ա օրենքով սահմանվի քերեզմանի մակերեսը ու տապանաքարի ձեւը:

Օրինակ մի հատ սա նայեք.

Ինչ կոմպակտ գերեզմանոց ա: Ավելին ասեմ, էս միատիպությունը ոչ միայն չի խանգարում պետք եղած գերեզմանը արագ գտնելուն, այլեւ հեշտացնում ա` ընդամենը պետք ա հիշել մի երեք թիվ` թե որ շարքի որ կողմի որերորդն ա, այլ ոչ թե հայկականների նման լաբիրինթոս…  :Wacko: 


Հա, ու մոռացա ասեմ, դեռ պիտի հողատարածքն ու քարն էլ տրամադրի պետությունը, բացարձակ անվճար:

----------

E-la Via (15.09.2010)

----------


## Interdenominational

> Դե եթե չմխիթարեր ոչ մի կերպ, երևի չէին էլ կանչի քահանային։


Դա ես կասեի սովորության, ավանդության գործոնն է /քանի որ, օրինակ, ամեն մկրտվող մոլեռանդ հավատացյալ չէ՞  :Smile: /




> Ինչևէ, չմանրանանք։
> Քավ լիցի, ես ոչ մեկին չեմ կարող չեմ էլ ուզում պարտադրել ծառ տնկել։ Ընդամենը հնարավոր տարբերակ ենք քննարկում։ Ինչքանով այն հարազատ կլինի մարդկանց սրտերին, ներքին մղումներին, էնքանով կտարածվի ու քիչ–քիչ սովորույթ կդառնա։


Ես ամենևին էլ դեմ չեմ մեր բզկտվող մոլորակի վրա բուսականության բազմապատկմանը… նաև՝ գերեզմանոցի տարածքում: Բայց ոչ գերեզմանաքարը ծառով փոխարինելուն…գիտեք, կարելի է ասելնաև, որ դա մի յուրօրինակ փաստաթուղթ է, ու պատմությունը ժողովրդի համար որոշիչ պահերին նաև գերեզմանափաստաթղթային իրականությամբ է «выручать» արել մասնավորապես՝ հայերիս /ներեցեք, հարմար բառը չգտա/: Արժե մտածել այդ մասին  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես ամենևին էլ դեմ չեմ մեր բզկտվող մոլորակի վրա բուսականության բազմապատկմանը… նաև՝ գերեզմանոցի տարածքում: Բայց ոչ գերեզմանաքարը ծառով փոխարինելուն…գիտեք, կարելի է ասելնաև, որ դա մի յուրօրինակ փաստաթուղթ է, ու պատմությունը ժողովրդի համար որոշիչ պահերին նաև գերեզմանափաստաթղթային իրականությամբ է «выручать» արել մասնավորապես՝ հայերիս /ներեցեք, հարմար բառը չգտա/: Արժե մտածել այդ մասին


Interdenominational, գուցե թեմայի վերնագիրն է մի քիչ թյուրըմբռնում առաջացրել, բայց ես էլ դեմ չեմ հանգուցյալի մասին համապատասխան ինֆորմացիա պարունակող փոքր տապանաքարին, ընդամենը առաջարկում եմ այսօրվա համատարած բետոնաքարապատումը փոխարինել գերեզմանածառով, թող կողքը փոքր տապանաքարն էլ լինի։  :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ծառի միտքը լավն ա, բայց առանց քարի չի լինի, վերջ ի վերջո մարդ իրա հարազատների գերեզմանը պիտի՞ կարողանա գտնել, թե՞ չէ:
> 
> Հայաստանում գերեզմանների խնդիրը իրոք լուրջ ա, բայց էդ խնդիրը նախ եւ առաջ ոչ թե բետոնապատումն ա, այլ էն, որ մարդիկ 4 սենյականոց գերեզմաններ են սարքում, կարող ա շուտով ամեն մարդուն առանձնագերեզմանատուն սարքեն: 
> Պետք ա օրենքով սահմանվի քերեզմանի մակերեսը ու տապանաքարի ձեւը:
> 
> Օրինակ մի հատ սա նայեք.
> 
> Ինչ կոմպակտ գերեզմանոց ա: Ավելին ասեմ, էս միատիպությունը ոչ միայն չի խանգարում պետք եղած գերեզմանը արագ գտնելուն, այլեւ հեշտացնում ա` *ընդամենը պետք ա հիշել մի երեք թիվ` թե որ շարքի որ կողմի որերորդն ա, այլ ոչ թե հայկականների նման լաբիրինթոս*…


  Չէ, ինձ հայկական լաբիրինթոսն է դուր գալիս  :Sad: 
Մանավանդ էս վերջերս, երբ մի տեսակ «գերեզմանացավ» եմ կպել. գերեզմանոցներում թափառելու անհաղթահարելի ցանկություն եմ ունենում… Մի տեսակ ավելի հետաքրքիր է. տարբեր են, «ուսումնասիրելու» ահագին նյութ կա: Գերեզմանը կարծես մի տեսակ պատմում է իր տիրոջ կամ նրա հարազատների մասին. անհեթեթ կհնչի, բայց մեր գերեզմանոցներում ես կենդանություն եմ զգում, դրա համար էլ չեմ վախենում, իսկ էս նկարին նայեցի ու միանգամից մահվան սառնություն զգացի: Չեմ սիրում էս արտասահմանյան ձևերը. գերեզմաններն էլ են ռոբոտացնում  :Bad: 
Հա, համ էլ չեմ հասկանում՝ վերջերս ի՞նչ նոր մոդա է սկսվել. բոլորը հանկարծ դիակիզման կողմնակից դարձան:  :Think: 
Ես չեմ ուզում, որ ինձ դիակիզեն, ավելին՝ ուզում եմ առանց դագաղի թաղեն, որ ավելի շուտ բնությանը միանամ: Թեկուզ շատ տարիներ հետո բնությունը կարող է բոլորիս մարմինների կարիքն էլ ունենա. իսկ մոխիրն ո՞ւմ է պետք... Միշտ ասել եմ՝ եթե ինձնից մի ծաղիկ էլ բուսնի, ես իմ գոյության արդարացումը գտած կլինեմ: Հա՛, ծառ էլ եմ ուզում...

----------

Շինարար (15.09.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Խոսք գնաց դիզկիզման մասին։ Ինքս կողմ եմ դիակիզմանը ու իմ դեպքում կընտրեմ կամ դիակիզում կամ սեփական այգու մի անկյունում առանց ավելորդ հանդիսավորության ու ձևականությունների թաղեն, վրան էլ մի ծառ տնկեն։
> Բայց մեր հայ ժողովրդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը խիստ դեմ է դիակիզմանը, էդ մեկը չափից դուրս է շատերի համար։ Իսկ սեփական այգի էլ շատերը չունեն ու էլի շատ տարբեր է ընդունված տարբերակից։
> Իսկ գերեզմանածառի տարբերակը համեմատաբար ավելի մոտ է ներկայիս ընդունվածին, բայց կարծում եմ շատ ավելի գեղեցիկ ու խելամիտ է,  ու մարդկանցից էլ մեծ ճիգ չի պահանջվի նման սովորույթի անցնելու համար։ Համենայն դեպս մարդիկ չեն ասի. «էս ինչ խայտառակություն ա, գերեզմանում ծառ է տնկել»։
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:11 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:07 ----------
> 
> Չեմ կարծում թե օրենքով պարտադրել պետք է, դա կարծում եմ հակառակ ազդեցությունը կունենա։ 
> Բայց եթե պետական մակարդակով խրախուսվի, կարծում եմ շատերին կգրավի։ Հատկապես որ ինչպես նշվեց, ծառ տնկելը հաստատ ավելի էժան կլինի, քան գերեզմանաքարը։ Շատերը ցանկության դեպքում ինքնուրյուն էլ կարող են անել առանց ծախսերի։


Դե ինչ տարբերություն ծառ դրվի թե քար, եթե գերեզմանները վերացվեին ու տեղը ցորեն ցանեին դա այլ հարց կլիներ, բայց դու առաջարկում ես թաղենք ու ծառ տնկենք կամ էլ տապանաքարի կողքը ծառ տնկենք, իբր ի՞նչ,, օրինակ եղևնի ենք տնկում մեկ էլ մի երեք տարի հետո կարողա էտ եղևնին հարևանի տանը Նոր Տարվանը տեսնես:
Ես էլ առաջարկում եմ մի հատ ակվարիում դնեն մեջն էլ ձկնիկներ, այդպես ավելի սիրուն կստացվի և հետո կգան կցրվեն կգնան:

----------


## Շինարար

Մեր Ժամի դռանը խառնիխուռն գերեզմանոց էր՝ տարբեր ձևերի քարերով՝ տաշած ու անտաշ, տձև ու ձևավոր: Մի կարմիր քար կար, դրա վրա շատ հարմար էր նստելը: Հետո սաղ քանդեցին, մի տեղ կիտուկ արեցին, ոսկորներն էլ դես ու դեն շպրտեցին, տեղը գեղեցիկ այգի ստեղծեցին, քարե հուշաղբյուրով, խաչքարերով, նստարաններով ու խնամված ծաղկանոցով, Ռամշի ասած՝ կոմպակտ, ու Ռամշի դրած նկարի՝ եվրոյոտ ինչ-որ անկյուն ա ստեղծվել, ես մեր Ժամի դուռն էի սիրում, ինձ էն կարմիր քարին նստած, էն մյուս քարերի վրա քարից քար ցատկելիս հիշում եմ, էս սիրուն կոմպակտ այգում նստած չեմ հիշում, գուցե եղել եմ, բայց չի տպավորվել, իսկ էն տձև քարերը ավելի շուտ էր :Smile:  
Ինձ գերեզմանաքարերը երբեք չեն խանգարել, էնքան հետաքրքիր ա երբեմն կարդալ վրան գրվածները, էս մեկը հազար ութ հարյուր թվի ա, էս մեկի ազգանունը իմ տատիս ազգանունն ա, ինձ բարեկամ են, էս մեկը… էն մյուսը ու էդ բոլորը մեր պատմությունն են: Մեր պատմությունը քարերն են, իսկ մենք հետևողականորեն կտրում ենք մեզ ինքներս մեզնից: Մեր գերեզմաններում, էս մեկը ոչ Ժամի դռանը, շատ են յասամանի թփերը, առանց հատուկ կոնցեպցիայի, մտածված ու կազմակերպված ծրագրի մարդիկ տնկել են, եղևնիներ էլ կան, ու ամեն գերեզման մյուսից տարբեր ա, իրար ոչ նման: Ինձ համար էնքան տգեղ ա էս մեր բարձրահարկերի միանմանությունը ու էդ Ռամշի դրած նկարը ու Վահագնի թաղամասը ու էն, «որ հողը, խորքով ու լայնությամբ դարսվող այդ շռայլությունը բաժանում են վանդակիկների. այստեղ կոտեմ է, այստեղ սամիթ, դե՜նը պահիր դնչիկդ, մի քսվիր սամիթիկին, վարունգի՛կ»: Չեմ ուզում…
Հ. Գ.  «Մարդ աստծո, սա երկի՞ր է, թե երկրի մակետ»©ՀՄ:

----------

Հայկօ (15.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (15.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.09.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Չէ, ինձ հայկական լաբիրինթոսն է դուր գալիս 
> Մանավանդ էս վերջերս, երբ մի տեսակ «գերեզմանացավ» եմ կպել. գերեզմանոցներում թափառելու անհաղթահարելի ցանկություն եմ ունենում… Մի տեսակ ավելի հետաքրքիր է. տարբեր են, «ուսումնասիրելու» ահագին նյութ կա: Գերեզմանը կարծես մի տեսակ պատմում է իր տիրոջ կամ նրա հարազատների մասին. անհեթեթ կհնչի, բայց մեր գերեզմանոցներում ես կենդանություն եմ զգում, դրա համար էլ չեմ վախենում, իսկ էս նկարին նայեցի ու միանգամից մահվան սառնություն զգացի: Չեմ սիրում էս արտասահմանյան ձևերը. գերեզմաններն էլ են ռոբոտացնում 
> Հա, համ էլ չեմ հասկանում՝ վերջերս ի՞նչ նոր մոդա է սկսվել. բոլորը հանկարծ դիակիզման կողմնակից դարձան: 
> Ես չեմ ուզում, որ ինձ դիակիզեն, ավելին՝ ուզում եմ առանց դագաղի թաղեն, որ ավելի շուտ բնությանը միանամ: Թեկուզ շատ տարիներ հետո բնությունը կարող է բոլորիս մարմինների կարիքն էլ ունենա. իսկ մոխիրն ո՞ւմ է պետք... Միշտ ասել եմ՝ եթե ինձնից մի ծաղիկ էլ բուսնի, ես իմ գոյության արդարացումը գտած կլինեմ: Հա՛, ծառ էլ եմ ուզում...


Լավ քո խաթեր սենց.



Կամ սենց.



Կամ մեկ այլ ձեւի, բայց ոնց էլ լինի, էդ հայկական կես մետր հաստությամբ ցանկապատերից ու ընդհանրապես տարածքի ցանկացած ամենաչնչին շռայլումից հրաժարվելն անհրաժեշտություն ա:

----------

E-la Via (15.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Լավ քո խաթեր սենց.
> 
> 
> 
> Կամ սենց.
> 
> 
> 
> Կամ մեկ այլ ձեւի, բայց ոնց էլ լինի, էդ հայկական կես մետր հաստությամբ ցանկապատերից ու ընդհանրապես տարածքի ցանկացած ամենաչնչին շռայլումից հրաժարվելն անհրաժեշտություն ա:


Չէէէէէ...
Ես էս ուղղահայաց քարերը չեմ սիրում, մարդավարի հորիզոնական տապանաքարերն եմ սիրում, Շինարարի նկարագրածի նման...

----------

Շինարար (15.09.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ Եվրոպայում միջնադարում զբոսայգու դեր են կատարել գերեզմանատները, որոնք հատուկ ծառապատվել են:

Ինքս կողմ եմ ծառ տնկելուն ու էլ ավելի կողմ եմ դիակիզմանը:

----------

E-la Via (15.09.2010), Tig (15.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.09.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Չէէէէէ...
> Ես էս ուղղահայաց քարերը չեմ սիրում, մարդավարի հորիզոնական տապանաքարերն եմ սիրում, Շինարարի նկարագրածի նման...


Հորիզոնականին կողմ կլինեմ, եթե ոչ մեկ պրոբլեմ չունի էն մտքի հետ, որ պետք ա մարդիկ իրա տապանաքարի վրայով քայլեն: Վրայով չքայլելու համար պետք ա մեծ տարածք վերցնել, ցանկապատել (թեկուզ ցածր ցանկապատ) որ մտնող չլինի, մի խոսքով ոնց որ մեր մոտ արվում ա: Իսկ դա սխալ ձեւ ա, որտեւ էս փոքր երկրագնդի վրայի Հայաստան կոչվող էս փոքր բոստանում առանց էդ էլ տեղը շատ քիչ ա: Եթե օրենք լինի, ու էլ Երեւանում մարդ չթաղեն, ապա գլուխը քարը, թող ամեն մեռելին մի հատ եկեղեցի սարքեն քաղաքից դուրս, բայց մեկ ա, մենք մեր տարածքը չենք խնայում:

----------

davidus (15.09.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ես մի տեսակ վարանում եմ ասել, թե ինչպես եմ պատկերացնում, բայց կուզենայի, որ այնտեղ, որտեղ ես կձուլվեմ հողին,մարդաշատ լինի:
Մի վառ օրինակ մեր պապերի թողած ժառանգությունից էտ Նորատուսի խաչքարերն են, որ նույն գերեզմանաքարերն են:Ես հիացած էի, ու իսկապես այժմ այն դարձել է ազգային արժեք: Հետո գերեզմաններից շատ բան կարող ես իմանալ տվյալ ազգի մասին: Քարերի տեսքի, արժեքի, գրությունների մասին ամեն մեկն իր յուրահատուկ մոտեցումն ունի, չեմ կարծում` մենք մեր մեջ կռացած սովորույթները կկարողանանք փոխել արագ. տարիներ կամ նույնիսկ դարեր են պետք:

իսկ ես ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, սիրում եմ գերեզմանոցներում զբոսնել ու մանավանդ հին գերեզմանաքարերն ուսումնասիրել: 

Մի քանի նկար հին գերեզմանաքարերի տեսակներից

----------

_Հրաչ_ (15.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (15.09.2010), Ֆոտոն (15.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Բնապահպանական առումով՝ լավ բան է:
Էսթետիկական առումով՝ գեղեցիկ է:

Իրատեսական առումով՝ ուտոպիա է:



Հակազդեցության մեխանիզմներ՝ քարի գործ անողների գործին խփել:

Բայց սա ամենաանկարևոր մասերից է: Նման սովորություն մտցնելու համար առաջին անհրաժեշտությունը ուղղահայաց աճող արմատներով ծառն է: Որովհետև տարածվող արմատներովը կարճ ժամանակում անհնար են դարձնելու (կամ առնվազն խիստ դժվարացնելու) կողքը՝ որոշ ժամանակ անց նոր մարդ թաղելը: Ի՞նչ է, պետք է ծառի արմատները՝ ինչ-որ մեկի հուշ հանդիսացող ծառի արմատները կտրտենք: Որոշ ժամանակ անց իրար այդքան մոտ տնկված ծառերը դառնում են անտառ: Հե՞շտ է այդպիսի խիտ անտառում քո հարազատի ծառ գտնելը, նոր դիակին այդ անտառի միջով քո «հողատարածք» հասցնելը և այլն: Շատ թռուցիկ եմ գրում: Բայց սա բազում խնդիրներ է առաջացնում:


*Այլընտրանք:* Մարդկանց մեծ մասը ուզում են ինչ-որ հուշ ունենալ, ինչ-որ մի բան, որի  մոտ կայցելեն: Ուրեմն տապանաքարերի պրակտիկան պահպանում ենք, բայց փորձում ենք ներազդել մոդայի վրա, աստիճանաբար մտցնել համեստ քարեր, փոքր քարեր, չճչացող քարեր դնելու պրակտիկան: Գերեզմանոցը պետական մակարդակով կամ հասարակական նախաձեռնությունների միջոցով ծառապատում ենք՝ ոչ թե ամեն գերեզմանի վրա, տապանաքարի փոխարեն, այլ ընդամենը գերեզմանոցն ենք բերում ավելի գեղեցիկ, էսթետիկորեն հաճելի, մարդկայնորեն բարոյական, բնապահպանորեն օգտակար վիճակի:



հ.գ. Շարունակում եմ մնալ դիակիզման կողմնակից:

----------

E-la Via (15.09.2010), Lianik (15.09.2010), Tig (15.09.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Արտակ, եթե ամեն մեկն իր հարազատի գերեզմանին ծառ չտնկի, այտ դարածքից դուրս հաստատ չի տնկի: Տարածքը պետք է անվճար տրվի էդ դեպքում ու բոլորին հավասար: Ծառերի ընտրությունն էլ թող համապատասխան մարդիկ անեն:

----------

Lianik (15.09.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Բնապահպանական առումով՝ լավ բան է:
> Էսթետիկական առումով՝ գեղեցիկ է:
> 
> Իրատեսական առումով՝ ուտոպիա է:
> 
> 
> 
> Հակազդեցության մեխանիզմներ՝ քարի գործ անողների գործին խփել:
> 
> ...


Համաձայն եմ Չուկի հետ։
Հ. գ. Շարունակում եմ մնալ դիակիզումը չհասկացող ու չընդունող։

----------

davidus (16.09.2010), Հարդ (15.09.2010), ՆանՍ (16.09.2010), Շինարար (15.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ, եթե ամեն մեկն իր հարազատի գերեզմանին ծառ չտնկի, այտ դարածքից դուրս հաստատ չի տնկի: Տարածքը պետք է անվճար տրվի էդ դեպքում ու բոլորին հավասար: Ծառերի ընտրությունն էլ թող համապատասխան մարդիկ անեն:


Դրա համար էլ ես գրեցի «Գերեզմանոցը* պետական մակարդակով* կամ *հասարակական նախաձեռնությունների* միջոցով ծառապատում ենք»: Ստեղ արդեն անհատ «գերեզմանատերի» խնդիր չկա:

----------


## Հարդ

Էսօր սույն թեմայով ընկերոջս հետ էի խոսում, դեպք պատմեց. մի անգամ մեկին թաղել են մի ծառի կաղքին, հետագայում, երբ ծառը մեծացել է, արմատը բարձրացել է ու դագաղն էլ հողի երես է հանել:

Այ սենց բաների համար եմ ասում, որ շատ բաներ ա պետք հաշվարկել մինչ գործելը, թե չէ ադրբեջանի դրոշի խայտառակության մեգա տեսակը կստանանք :Wink: :

----------

Gayl (15.09.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

> Էսօր սույն թեմայով ընկերոջս հետ էի խոսում, դեպք պատմեց. մի անգամ մեկին թաղել են մի ծառի կաղքին, հետագայում, երբ ծառը մեծացել է, արմատը բարձրացել է ու դագաղն էլ հողի երես է հանել:
> 
> Այ սենց բաների համար եմ ասում, որ շատ բաներ ա պետք հաշվարկել մինչ գործելը, թե չէ ադրբեջանի դրոշի խայտառակության մեգա տեսակը կստանանք:





> Բնապահպանական առումով՝ լավ բան է:
> Էսթետիկական առումով՝ գեղեցիկ է:
> 
> Իրատեսական առումով՝ ուտոպիա է:
> 
> 
> 
> Հակազդեցության մեխանիզմներ՝ քարի գործ անողների գործին խփել:
> 
> Բայց սա ամենաանկարևոր մասերից է: Նման սովորություն մտցնելու համար առաջին անհրաժեշտությունը ուղղահայաց աճող արմատներով ծառն է: Որովհետև տարածվող արմատներովը կարճ ժամանակում անհնար են դարձնելու (կամ առնվազն խիստ դժվարացնելու) կողքը՝ որոշ ժամանակ անց նոր մարդ թաղելը: Ի՞նչ է, պետք է ծառի արմատները՝ ինչ-որ մեկի հուշ հանդիսացող ծառի արմատները կտրտենք: Որոշ ժամանակ անց իրար այդքան մոտ տնկված ծառերը դառնում են անտառ: Հե՞շտ է այդպիսի խիտ անտառում քո հարազատի ծառ գտնելը, նոր դիակին այդ անտառի միջով քո «հողատարածք» հասցնելը և այլն: Շատ թռուցիկ եմ գրում: Բայց սա բազում խնդիրներ է առաջացնում:


Ժողովուրդ, ես չեմ ակնկալում, որ գերեզմանին ծառ տնկելը միանգամից ինչ–որ որոշումով սովորույթ է դառնալու, ու էսօր–վաղը ողջ ժողովուրդը հենց տենց է անելու։ Սովորույթները քիչ–քիչ, տասնամյակների ու հարուրամյակների ընթացքում են ձևավորվում։ Բայց կարող ենք էսօր դրա սկիզբը դնել, նպաստել սովորույթի ձևավորմանը։ Ըատկապես որ, ինչպես թեմայում տարբեր մարդիկ նշեցին, Հայաստանի (և ոչ միայն) տարբեր շրջաններում գերեզմանին ծառ տնկելու նախադեպ տեսել են, նման սովորույթ եղել է ժամանակին։ Հետևաբար սովորույթը վերականգնելն ավելի հեշտ պիտի որ լինի։ Ուղղակի մեր էս տեխնիկայի ու ուրբանիզացիայի դարում տարվել ենք ամեն ինչ բետոնապատելով։

Իհարկե, տարբեր հանգամանքներ շատ կան, որ պիտի հաշվի առնվեն։ Ցանկացած նոր բան իր հետ տարբեր հարցեր է բերում։ Բայց կարծում եմ, եթե հիմնական գաղափարը մարդկանց սրտով լինի, գեղեցիկ թվա, մարդիկ կմտածեն, ընթացքում քիչ–քիչ տարբեր պրոբլեմների լուծումներ կգտնեն։ Մենք հնարամիտ ազգ ենք  :Smile:  Պետք է ուղղակի էդ հնարամտությունը դրականին ուղղել։

Ինչ վերաբերում է արմատների պրոբլեմին, դրան էլ կարելի է լուծումներ գտնել։ Չտարածվող (ուղղաձիգ կամ կծիկի պես) արմատներով ծառեր շատ կան. օրինակ հենց կաղնին, ուղղաձիգ խորացող արմատներ է ունենում (համապատասխան գրականությունից էսօր ճշտեցի), ու սիրուն, դարավոր ծառ է։ Կարծում եմ հարմար կլինի գերեզմանոցների համար։
Ի վերջո, որտեղ որ շատ խիտ լինեն գերեզմանները, կարելի է ամեն մի ընտանիքի առանձնացված ցանկածատված տարածքում՝ ասենք տատիկ ու պապիկի համար ընդհանուր մի ծառ տնկել  :Smile: 
Գերեզմանը գտնելու համար էլ կարելի է ճանապարհներին ցուցանակներ դնել։ Առանձնապես ծախսատար կամ բարդ բան չի։
Եվ այլն  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Արշ ջան, պատկերացրու մտնում ես խիտ անտառ, որտեղ պետք է գտնես քո հարազատի գերեզմանը (ծառը):
Ուշադրություն դարձրու գերեզմանների՝ իրար մոտիկությունը, հաշվի առ, որ ավելի մեծ տարածքներ գերեզմաններին տրամադրելը մեր փոքրիկ երկրում ռեալ չի:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ ջան, պատկերացրու մտնում ես խիտ անտառ, որտեղ պետք է գտնես քո հարազատի գերեզմանը (ծառը):
> Ուշադրություն դարձրու գերեզմանների՝ իրար մոտիկությունը, հաշվի առ, որ ավելի մեծ տարածքներ գերեզմաններին տրամադրելը մեր փոքրիկ երկրում ռեալ չի:


Արտ, չեմ ասում մեծ տարածքներ տրամադրենք։ Էն ինչ ասում եմ հենց մեր հիմիկվա գերեզմանների համար եմ պատկերացնում։ Մեր գրեզմաններում թեկուզ ծուռտիկ–մուռտիկ, բայց ճանապարհներ կան ու եթե, ոնց որ արդեն ասեցի, ամեն մի ընտանիքի համար ցանկապատած տարածքում մի ծառ լինի, հաստատ անանցանելի անտառ չի դառնա  :Jpit:  Ընդհակառակը՝ տեղանքը ավելի պակաս միօրինակ կլինի հետևաբար ավելի հեշտ հիշվող։

Ինչ վերաբերում է պետական մակարդակով ծառապատելուն, դա էլ իհարկե հիմիկվանից լավ է, բայց պետական մակարդակովն ու ամեն մեկն իր հարազատի գերեզմանին ծառ տնկելն ուրիշ են։ Պետությանը ստիպելու համար եսիմինչքան շուխուռ պիտի անես, գլխառադ անեն, իսկ ամեն մեկն իր հարազատի համար հաճույքով ծառ կտնկի ու հետո էլ կխնամի գոնե նորատունկ ժամանակ։
Ու բացի դրանից, մարդը գալիս ծառը խնամում է, հոգեկան խաղաղվածություն է տալիս։ Գերեզման գնալուց մարդիկ հաճախ նաև դա են փնտրում։ Մի խոսքով, չխորանամ հուզական հարցերում, էդ ամենը շատ անհատական է։ Բայց նաև նմանատիպ հոգեբանական հանգամանքներ հաշվի առնելով եմ ուզում, որ նման սովորույթ ձևավորվի։

----------


## Chuk

Արշ ջան, իսկ ոնց ես կանոնակարգելու, որ ասենք սև թթի ծառ չտնկի, շրջապատը աղտոտող ծառ չտնկի: Մարդ ա, որոշեց փշատ տնկել, օձերն էլ հոտը առան եկան լցվեցին գերեզմանոց, ի՞նչ ես անելու:

Ես ընդամենը փոքրիկ-մոքրիկ կամ էլ մեծ-մեծիկ խնդիրներ եմ առաջ քաշում:

----------


## davidus

Եթե նկատել եք, Երևանում (ու երևի ողջ Հայաստանում) գերեզմանատները գտնվում են ՈՉ հարթ-ուղիղ տարածքների վրա՝ Թոխմախի, Կարմիր բլուրի, Ջրվեժի և այլն: Բոլորը գտնվում են թեք հարթությունների վրա, որտեղ ամեն տարի հողը սահում է: Բետոնապատումը ինքնանպատակ չի, ոչ էլ մարդիկ պարապ են մնում ու բետոն անում: Բետոնապատելու հիմնական նպատակը հողի սողանքի դեմն առնելն է, որ Աստված չանի, դագաղները հողի երես դուրս չգան: Դա բավականին ծախսատար է, ու համոզված ասում եմ, որ եթե հնար լիներ առանց բետոնապատելու թեթև ցանկապատ քաշել, ապա գերեզմանատերերը հաստատ էդ ցանկապատը կանցկացնեին ու վերջ, ոչ մեկին էլ չէին նայի, նամանավանդ որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի մասնակցում գերեզմանի կառուցապատման աշխատանքներին` ֆինանսական աջակցության տեսքով, բացի «նեղ հարազատությունից»: Հասարակ բան, նույնիսկ տապանաքարի տակ են բետոն լցնում, որ մի տարի հետո քարը չթեքվի, կամ ընկնի:

Օրենքով, թե կառավարության սահմանած կարգով յուրաքանչյուրին հասնում է 12 քմ մակերեսով գերեզմանատեղ՝  անվճար, իսկ ավելի մեծ տարածք վերցնելու դեպքում, հավելյալ վճարներ կան: Այ հենց էս պահը պիտի վերացվի: Բոլորի համար նույնը պիտի լինի: Թե չէ, բռնում, Ռամշի ասած, չորս սենյականոց գերեզմանատեղ են սարքում, ոնց որ աշխարհի վերջը լինի:

Այ մարդ, ուզում ես ցեղական գերեզման ունենաս, գնա քաղաքից դուրս մի հատ փոքր եկեղեց-դամբարան սարքի, սաղ ցեղիդ էլ թաղի մեջը  :Angry2: , ավելի օրիգինալ կլինի երևի:

Շատ եմ տեսել որ ծառ են տնկում, ու հատկապես եղևնիներ, երևի դիմացկուն են, դրա համար…

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշ ջան, իսկ ոնց ես կանոնակարգելու, որ ասենք սև թթի ծառ չտնկի, շրջապատը աղտոտող ծառ չտնկի: Մարդ ա, որոշեց փշատ տնկել, օձերն էլ հոտը առան եկան լցվեցին գերեզմանոց, ի՞նչ ես անելու:
> 
> Ես ընդամենը փոքրիկ-մոքրիկ կամ էլ մեծ-մեծիկ խնդիրներ եմ առաջ քաշում:


Արտ ջան, սենց լիքը հարցեր կան, որ կարաս դու առաջ քաշես, ես էլ լուծումներ հնարեմ։ Կարանք դերերով փոխվենք էլ։  :Tongue: 
Կոնկրետ տվյալ դեպքում, օրինակ, ինչպես գերեզմաններին վերաբերվող այլ հարցերի դեպքում, սրա համար էլ կարելի է կանոնակարգ սահմանել, որ էսինչ–էսինչ ծառերը չի կարելի, իսկ սրանք կարելի է, կամ ծառ տնկել ցանկացողը նախորոք դիմում է, համապատասխան պաշտոնյան դիտարկում ու թույլատրություն է տալիս։ Եվ այլն։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:20 ----------




> Եթե նկատել եք, Երևանում (ու երևի ողջ Հայաստանում) գերեզմանատները գտնվում են ՈՉ հարթ-ուղիղ տարածքների վրա՝ Թոխմախի, Կարմիր բլուրի, Ջրվեժի և այլն: Բոլորը գտնվում են թեք հարթությունների վրա, որտեղ ամեն տարի հողը սահում է: Բետոնապատումը ինքնանպատակ չի, ոչ էլ մարդիկ պարապ են մնում ու բետոն անում: Բետոնապատելու հիմնական նպատակը հողի սողանքի դեմն առնելն է, որ Աստված չանի, դագաղները հողի երես դուրս չգան: Դա բավականին ծախսատար է, ու համոզված ասում եմ, որ եթե հնար լիներ առանց բետոնապատելու թեթև ցանկապատ քաշել, ապա գերեզմանատերերը հաստատ էդ ցանկապատը կանցկացնեին ու վերջ, ոչ մեկին էլ չէին նայի, նամանավանդ որ ոչ մեկն էլ չի մասնակցում գերեզմանի կառուցապատման աշխատանքներին` ֆինանսական աջակցության տեսքով, բացի «նեղ հարազատությունից»: Հասարակ բան, նույնիսկ տապանաքարի տակ են բետոն լցնում, որ մի տարի հետո քարը չթեքվի, կամ ընկնի:


davidus ջան, Հայաստանում ամենուր է թեք  :Smile:  Իսկ սողանքներն էլ կակռազ առաջանում են բուսականության ու հատկապես ծառերի բացակայության պայմաններում։ Գերեզմանների խիստ անապատային վիճակից են էդ սողանքները։ Ու առաջին գրառմանս մեջ էլ նշել էի, որ ծառեր տնկելը նաև էդ պրոբլեմն է լուծում։ Էդ ցանկացած մասնագետ կհաստատի. սողանքի դեմ պայքարի լավագույն մեթոդներից մեկը ծառեր տնկելն է։ 




> Օրենքով, թե կառավարության սահմանած կարգով յուրաքանչյուրին հասնում է 12 քմ մակերեսով գերեզմանատեղ՝  անվճար, իսկ ավելի մեծ տարածք վերցնելու դեպքում, հավելյալ վճարներ կան:


Փաստորեն յուրաքանչյուրին 12 քմ հասնու՞մ է։ Էդ դեպքում ընդհանրապես պրոբլեմ չպիտի լինի ծառ տնկելը։ Արմատների ու ճյուղերի տարածվելու ու մյուս գերեզմաններին խանգարելու առումով նկատի ունեմ։ Դե եթե էն ամենատարածվող արմատներով ծառերից չընտրեն։ Համենայն դեպս, ծառերի մեծ մասի դեպքում տենց պրոբլեմ պիտի որ չլինի։

----------


## davidus

> davidus ջան, Հայաստանում ամենուր է թեք  Իսկ սողանքներն էլ կակռազ առաջանում են բուսականության ու հատկապես ծառերի բացակայության պայմաններում։ Գերեզմանների խիստ անապատային վիճակից են էդ սողանքները։ Ու առաջին գրառմանս մեջ էլ նշել էի, որ ծառեր տնկելը նաև էդ պրոբլեմն է լուծում։ Էդ ցանկացած մասնագետ կհաստատի. սողանքի դեմ պայքարի լավագույն մեթոդներից մեկը ծառեր տնկելն է։


Համաձայն եմ, բայց արի ընդունենք, որ մի ամբողջ «լանջի» սողանքի դեմ մի քանի ծառերի օգնությամբ չես կարող պայքարել, սա հաստատ,  իսկ արդյունավետ պայքարելու համար ինչ խտությամբ անտառ է պետք, այ դա չգիտեմ: Հետո, թեք լանջին հուղարկավորել հնարավոր չէ, քանի որ 2 մետր փորելու փոխարեն պիտի մի 3-4 մետր փորես, որ ամենացածր կետում գոնե 2 մետր փորություն ապահովվես… Բետոնաատումը հիմնականում նաև այս խնդիրն է լուծում՝ թեք լանջը հորիզոնական (ուղիղ) դարձնել:
Ամեն դեպքում հավատացնում եմ, որ սողանքը բավականին լուրջ խնդիր է, ու բետոնապատումը մինչ էսօր ամենաարդյունավետ լուծումն է համարվել: Դե մերոնց չգիտես, բետոն թափեցինք, կարելիա քարից «զաբոռ» էլ քաշել, դա արեցինք, մի հատ 10000 անոց քար չդնե՞նք, քարը դրեցինք, հոյլանդից հատուկ խոտ բերենք ցանենք, ու սենց շղթան շարունակվում է… Արդյունքում դուրս է գալիս, որ գերեզման կա, կենտրոնում գտնվող բնակարանի գնին ա… 

Ես գտնում եմ, որ միակ մարմինը, որը ի զորու է ինչ-ինչ սովորույթ փոխել, էն էլ հարկադրանքի ուժով, դա պետությունն է (իրավական ակտի տեսքով)… Բայց դե մնում է անաչառ իրականացնեն, որին խիստ կասկածում եմ…

Հ.Գ. Նոր մտքովս անցավ, որ կարելի ա միանվագ վճար սահմանել գերեզմանի տարածքում թաղելու համար, ու մնացած բոլոր հարցերը թող լուծի գերեզմանատան ադմինիստրացիան՝ ծառատունկ, քար, հողայն աշխատանքներ: Թող բոլորինը միատեսակ լինի: Իսկ եթե ցանկություն կա ավելի լավ օր. քար դնելու, ապա էլի,* որոշակի սահմանների շրջանակում*, թող լավը դնեն, բայց ոչ մի 2 մետրանոց տապանաքար… Իսկ սոցիալապես անապահովների համար էլ թող մինիմալ ստանդարտներով անեն, անվճար ու, եթե հնարավոր է, հարազատների կողմից աշխատանքներին մասնակցության պայմանով… բողոքող դժվար լինի:

----------


## Արշակ

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց արի ընդունենք, որ մի ամբողջ «լանջի» սողանքի դեմ մի քանի ծառերի օգնությամբ չես կարող պայքարել, սա հաստատ,  իսկ արդյունավետ պայքարելու համար ինչ խտությամբ անտառ է պետք, այ դա չգիտեմ: Հետո, թեք լանջին հուղարկավորել հնարավոր չէ, քանի որ 2 մետր փորելու փոխարեն պիտի մի 3-4 մետր փորես, որ ամենացածր կետում գոնե 2 մետր փորություն ապահովվես… Բետոնաատումը հիմնականում նաև այս խնդիրն է լուծում՝ թեք լանջը հորիզոնական (ուղիղ) դարձնել:
> Ամեն դեպքում հավատացնում եմ, որ սողանքը բավականին լուրջ խնդիր է, ու բետոնապատումը մինչ էսօր ամենաարդյունավետ լուծումն է համարվել:


davidus ջան, 3-4 մետրը «մի քիչ» չափազանցրեցիր ինձ թվում ա  :Jpit:  Թեքը թեք, բայց 45 աստիճան հո չի՞ որ 2–ի փոխարեն 4 փորես։
Մի քանի ծառը չէ, բայց եթե թեկուզ 50%-ով սովորույթ դառնա ամեն գերեզմանին մի ծառ տնկել, հավատացնում եմ, բետոնապատումից անհամեմատ ավելի լավ կպաշտպանի։ Ճիշտ է, ինչքան գիտեմ, երկաթ–բետոնի պատնեշներով էլ են սողանք կանգնացնում, բայց գերեզմանների բետոնապատումը դրա դեմ խաղալիք է։ Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ծառապատումը հնարարավոր է, ապա սովորաբար առաջին հերթին էդպես են փորձում կանգնացնել։ Ծառերն իրենց խորը գնացող արմատային համակարգով, հողի որոշ մինիմալ խոնավություն պահելով սողանքը կանգնացնում են։

----------


## davidus

> davidus ջան, 3-4 մետրը «մի քիչ» չափազանցրեցիր ինձ թվում ա  Թեքը թեք, բայց 45 աստիճան հո չի՞ որ 2–ի փոխարեն 4 փորես։
> Մի քանի ծառը չէ, բայց եթե թեկուզ 50%-ով սովորույթ դառնա ամեն գերեզմանին մի ծառ տնկել, հավատացնում եմ, բետոնապատումից անհամեմատ ավելի լավ կպաշտպանի։ Ճիշտ է, ինչքան գիտեմ, երկաթ–բետոնի պատնեշներով էլ են սողանք կանգնացնում, բայց գերեզմանների բետոնապատումը դրա դեմ խաղալիք է։ Ամեն դեպքում, եթե ծառապատումը հնարարավոր է, ապա սովորաբար առաջին հերթին էդպես են փորձում կանգնացնել։ Ծառերն իրենց խորը գնացող արմատային համակարգով, հողի որոշ մինիմալ խոնավություն պահելով սողանքը կանգնացնում են։


Էլի համաձայն եմ, բայց օր. իմ պապի ու տատի գերեզմանատեղի մուտքը գետնին հավասար է, իսկ այ հետևի կողմում՝ քարի հետևը, բետոն է լցրած, որի բարձրույթունը մի հասակից բարձր է, մետր 190 հաստատ կլինի, գտնվում է Կարմիր բլուրի գերեզմանատանը… Նույնիսկ եթե ակնհայտ սողանք չկա, ապա գոնե հավասարացնելու, հորիզոնական տեսքի բերելու խնդիր հաստատ կա: Ծառերի առումով շատ եմ լսել, որ ամենաարդյունավետ տարբերակն է պայքարելու սողանքի դեմ, բայց դե ինձ թվում է դրանց քանակությունից ու դասավորությունից մեծ բան է կախված:

Ամեն դեպքում, գեղցիկ բան ես ասում, վատ չի լինի, որ իրականություն դառնա:  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

Ավանդույթի սկիզբ կարա լինի, օրինակ՝ 
որ ես իմ երեխեքին ու թոռներին կամ ում որ պետք ա ասեմ որն ինձ համար ծառ տնկեն և ոչ թե տապանաքար դնեն, դե թող հարևաները ճղվեն, քաղաքը պադռվի թրաքի, մեկա տենց կանեն որ ասեմ :Smile:  ու տենց մեկ երկու, երեք և ավանդույթ կդառնա. 

իսկ ծառի անտառի խնդիրների հետ կապված՝ 
կարելի ա հատուկ ծառել նախատեսել/որը նույնպես ավանդույթի մի մասը կլինի/, որոնք այդքան մեծ և ծավալուն չեն լինի և այլ տեսակի խնդիրներ առաջ չեն բերի, իսկ ծառը կարելի է գտնել տարբեր նշաների միջոցով, օրինակ՝ ծառի բնի վրա նշելով անունը կամ նման մեկ այլ ձևով.

Նաև հայտնի է, որ ծառերը սողանքների դեմ պայքարի լավագույն ձևն է. 

Բայց լավ գաղափար է, վերջիվերջո ի՞նչն է ինձ խանգարում որպեսզի ինձնից հետո մնացողներին պատգամեմ, որ ինձ համար այդպես անեն :Think:

----------

Արշակ (17.09.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ծառը կարող է երկար չապրել. ինչ-որ պատճառով չորանալ ու մեռնել: Ու դա շատ ցավալի, եթե ոչ խորհրդանշականորեն ցավալի կարող է լինել հարազատների համար:
Իսկ շիրմաքարը համեմատաբար երկար կյանք ունի: 

Ճիշտ է, մահացածի անմիջական հարազատները առանց քար ու ծառի էլ կկրեն իրենց մեջ հեռացածի հուշը, բայց միայն նրանցով չէ, ու շիրմաքարի էությունը հենց ավելի ուշ սերունդների կամ ավելի ոչ մտերիմների համար հիշեցման սյուն է:
Ու ամեն դեպքում. մենք նյութական աշխարհում ենք ապրում, ու ունենալ մի կայուն տեղ ու հիշեցման առարկա հեռացած հարազատի հետ կապված, շատ կարևոր է, քանի որ հուշազգացմունքային կրումը մեր ներսում աստիճանաբար, ի վերջո մեղմանում է, վրան ժամանակի փոշի է նստում… Իսկ այցելելով հուշաքարը՝ վերապրվում է հուշը ու էլի ինչ-որ բաներ են կատարվում, որ մենք չգիտենք… 

Բացի այդ՝ _հող էիր և հող կդառնաս:_

----------

davidus (17.09.2010), Philosopher (17.09.2010)

----------


## Philosopher

Ֆորումի համար բոմբ թեմա ա, Արշ ջան, երկար սիրուն ծլվլալու հրաշալի առիթ  :Smile:  Իսկ կյանքի համար` բացարձակ անիմաստ  :Smile:  Եթե հազարավոր տարիների ավանդույթները, որոնք ստեղծել են ինձանից ու քեզանի ոչ պակաս խելոքները, որոնք իհարկե ֆորումի անդամ չեն հասկանալի պատճառներով ու չեն կարող իրենց կարծիքն ի լուր համայն ինտերնետի բարձրաձայնել, ապա մեկ-էրկու օրում մարդու բեղմնավորումից սկսած մեռնել հառնելով կարելի էր խմբագրել-թողնել  :Smile:  Երիտասարդ լինելը լավ ա, իսկ երիտասարդ ու հետն էլ իմաստուն լինելը` երկակի լավ  :Smile:  ՈՒ օգտակար  :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (17.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

Բարեկամի գրառումը մտորելու տեղիք տվեց… :Think: 

…եթե մեր նախնիները շիրմաքարերի, խաչքարերի, գերեզմանաքարերի փոխարեն ծառեր տնկերն, մենք այսօր չէինք գտնի նրանց հետքերը ու թուրքերն էլ ահագին լավ անտառներ կունենաին… Այ ինչո՞ւ, մենք համարյա թե չենք գտնում նախաքրիստոնեական գերեզմաններ… որովհետև այդ շրջանում դիակիզումն է ընդունված եղել…
Չնայած մյուս կողմից էլ այսօրով պիտի ապրել, իսկ մենք՝ հայերս, մեծամասամբ անցյալով ենք ապրում… Չեմ ասում թե անցյալը պետք է անտեսել, բայց պետք չէ անցյալում ապրել, այլ պետք է ուղակի հիշել և ինկատի ունենալ…

հ.գ. միևնույն է շարունակում եմ մնալ դիակիզման կողմնակից :Smile:

----------

davidus (17.09.2010), Quyr Qery (28.07.2012), Բարեկամ (17.09.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

*Գերեզմանները մահացածների մարմնի հանգստության համար են, գերեզմանաքարերը` ողջերի հոգու փրկության....* © MWMS

Ընդ որում մեծամասամբ գերեզմանաքարի մեծությունն ու շքեղությունը ուղիղ համեմատական է այն դնողի` մեռնողի մահի համար ունեցած մեղքի զգացողությանը

----------

davidus (18.09.2010), Tig (17.09.2010), Բարեկամ (17.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.09.2010)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Բարեկամի գրառումը մտորելու տեղիք տվեց…
> 
> …եթե մեր նախնիները շիրմաքարերի, խաչքարերի, գերեզմանաքարերի փոխարեն ծառեր տնկերն, մենք այսօր չէինք գտնի նրանց հետքերը ու թուրքերն էլ ահագին լավ անտառներ կունենաին… Այ ինչո՞ւ, մենք համարյա թե չենք գտնում նախաքրիստոնեական գերեզմաններ… որովհետև այդ շրջանում դիակիզումն է ընդունված եղել…
> Չնայած մյուս կողմից էլ այսօրով պիտի ապրել, իսկ մենք՝ հայերս, մեծամասամբ անցյալով ենք ապրում… Չեմ ասում թե անցյալը պետք է անտեսել, բայց պետք չէ անցյալում ապրել, այլ պետք է ուղակի հիշել և ինկատի ունենալ…
> 
> հ.գ. միևնույն է շարունակում եմ մնալ դիակիզման կողմնակից


Քո գրածն էլ ինձ մտածելու առիթ տվեց, որ գերեզմանները ոչ միայն մարդկանց անձնական հուշն են, այլև պատմական անփոխարինելի ու կարևոր նշանակություն. դե իհարկե: 

Իսկ ես չեմ հասկանում դիակիզման իմաստը: Ինչու՞: Էկոլոգիապես ավելի ճի՞շտ եք գտնում: Եթե դա է պատճառը, ապա կարծում եմ հակառակն է. հողը պետք է ֆիզիկապես ստանա դին՝ մարդու կամ կենդանու կամ բույսի՝ որպես սնունդ: Գուցեև դրանով է ինքը հող. հող էիր և հող կդառնաս: Դա աստվածաշնչայն բառեր են: Ինչու է այդպես՝ չգիտեմ, բայց եթե այդպես է գրված, ուրեմն այդպես է պետք:
Ինչու՞ է մարդը կարծում, թե ինքը հրաշալի գիտի ու հասկանում է կենսաշրջանառության բոլոր կապերն ու անհրաժեշտությունները...

----------

davidus (17.09.2010), Tig (17.09.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.09.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Քո գրածն էլ ինձ մտածելու առիթ տվեց, որ գերեզմանները ոչ միայն մարդկանց անձնական հուշն են, այլև պատմական անփոխարինելի ու կարևոր նշանակություն. դե իհարկե: 
> 
> Իսկ ես չեմ հասկանում դիակիզման իմաստը: Ինչու՞: Էկոլոգիապես ավելի ճի՞շտ եք գտնում: Եթե դա է պատճառը, ապա կարծում եմ հակառակն է. հողը պետք է ֆիզիկապես ստանա դին՝ մարդու կամ կենդանու կամ բույսի՝ որպես սնունդ: Գուցեև դրանով է ինքը հող. հող էիր և հող կդառնաս: Դա աստվածաշնչայն բառեր են: Ինչու է այդպես՝ չգիտեմ, բայց եթե այդպես է գրված, ուրեմն այդպես է պետք:
> Ինչու՞ է մարդը կարծում, թե ինքը հրաշալի գիտի ու հասկանում է կենսաշրջանառության բոլոր կապերն ու անհրաժեշտությունները...


Ինչպես արդեն ասել եմ քեզ՝ կոնկրետ իմ համար ընտրության հարցա… Էկոլոգիան մի կողմ դրած… Ես աստվածաշունչը որպես գերագույն խոսք չեմ ընդունում… ու ինչո՞ւ չի կարող լինել օրինակ՝ ջուր էիր և ջուր դարձար, կամ հուր էիր և հուր դարձար… կամ… 
Չէ որ մեր մարմինը իր մեջ կրում է բոլոր տարերքները… ու դա հոգու ձգտումիցա կախված: Այսինքն թե ներքին մղումներդ որ տարերքին են ձգտում… իդեալականը կլիներ այն, որ մարմինը այրվեր՝ տրվեր հրին, ծուխը եթերին, իսկ մոխիրը՝ կեսը հողին, կեսը ջրին… :Smile: 

հ.գ. էս ինչ մի ռոմանտիկայի գիրկն ընկա… :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.07.2012), Ուլուանա (22.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ջան, սենց լիքը հարցեր կան, որ կարաս դու առաջ քաշես, ես էլ լուծումներ հնարեմ։ Կարանք դերերով փոխվենք էլ։


Արշ, դու ինչ-որ նոր առաջարկ, փոփոխության, գլոբալ փոփոխության առաջարկ ես ներկայացնում:
*Բա իհարկե պետք է առաջ քաշվեն բոլոր հարցերը*: Իսկ եթե ուզում ես առանց էդ հարցերն առաջ քաշելու գաղափարդ առաջ տանել, կներես, բայց ես պաս:

----------

davidus (17.09.2010), Tig (17.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

> Ֆորումի համար բոմբ թեմա ա, Արշ ջան, երկար սիրուն ծլվլալու հրաշալի առիթ  Իսկ կյանքի համար` բացարձակ անիմաստ  Եթե հազարավոր տարիների ավանդույթները, որոնք ստեղծել են ինձանից ու քեզանի ոչ պակաս խելոքները, որոնք իհարկե ֆորումի անդամ չեն հասկանալի պատճառներով ու չեն կարող իրենց կարծիքն ի լուր համայն ինտերնետի բարձրաձայնել, ապա մեկ-էրկու օրում մարդու բեղմնավորումից սկսած մեռնել հառնելով կարելի էր խմբագրել-թողնել  Երիտասարդ լինելը լավ ա, իսկ երիտասարդ ու հետն էլ իմաստուն լինելը` երկակի լավ  ՈՒ օգտակար


 Փիլ ջան, ինտերնետն ու մնացած խուճուճ-մուճուճ ձևակերպումներդ, որոնք չհասկացա, մի կողմ թողնեմ ու մի քանի հարց տամ.
- Մեր նախնինե՞րն են ձևավորել մարմարյա ռաբիզ ու հսկայական ապուշագույն արձանների դնելու ավանդույթը,
- Վստա՞հ ես, որ մեր նախնիների գերեզմանները միայն քարից են եղել, մասնավորապես իրենց հանգուցյալին իրենց իսկ հողակտորում չեն թաղել՝ գերեզմանի վերևը ծառ տնկելով, կամ էլ եղած ծառի տակ թաղելով,
- Գերեզմանոցի հիմնադրման սովորույթը մտցնելուց հետո վստա՞հ ես, որ այն (գերեզմանը) չեն ծառապատել,
- Քանի բետոնապատ նախնու գերեզման ես տեսել՝ ընդամենը հողի վրա խաչքար կամ այլ հուշակոթող դնելու փոխարեն:

----------

Kita (20.01.2014), Quyr Qery (28.07.2012), Tig (18.09.2010), VisTolog (18.01.2014), Նաիրուհի (26.09.2010), Ներսես_AM (18.09.2010), Ուլուանա (22.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Նայում եմ էս թեմայի քննարկվածության չափին ու մի հայտնի անեկդոտ հիշեցի, կներեք, եթե գիտեք :Smile: 
Մեկը նոտարին թելադրում ա իր կտակը՝
-Ուզում եմ՝ թամանս ժամանակ երաժշտություն հնչի:
Նոտարը՝ :Xeloq: 
-Ներեցեք, իսկ ի՞նչ կցանկանայիք ունկնդրել :Jpit: 
Որքան կարևոր ա մեզ համար մեր գերեզմանը, ինչքան մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ դեռ կենդանության օրոք իրենց գերեզմանի քարն են դնում, իրենց սավաններն են պատրաստած պահում, որոնցով պետք է փաթաթեն դիակը:

----------


## erexa

Գերեզմանոցներում ծառեր տնկելու փոխարեն լավ է քաղաքներում շատ ծառեր տնկեն որպեսզի մարդիկ թթվածնով հարուստ հագեցած օդ շնչեն, հետո նոր կարելի է մտածել գերեզմաններում ծառ տնկել կամ չտնկելու մասին:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Մեր փոքր երկիրն արդեն զարմացնում է իր ահռելի գերեզմանատներով, ես դիակիզության կողմնակից եմ:
Սակայն գերեզմանների տարածքը զգալի կկրճատվի, եթե մարդկանց գերեզմանի վրա մի հատ հուշահամալիր ու արձանախումբ չդնեն... Է հա իմաստը՞
Իսկ ծառ, կամ թեկուզ հենց ինչ-որ ծաղիկներ ու բույսեր տնկելը իրոք որ լավ լուծում կարող է լինել, թեև ինձ մի հարց է հետաքրքրում. արդյո՞ք այստեղի գերեզմանների հողը բավարար է բույսերի համար, մի տեսակ կասկածում եմ…
Չնայած հողի հարցը մարդկային մենթալիտետից ավելի հեշտ լուծելի է... Հայերը թաղմանն էնքան մեծ ուշադրություն են դարձնում, ոնց որ մարդն արդեն չի մահացել-գնացել...

----------

Մուշու (08.06.2017)

----------


## Արշակ

Հիշում ե՞ք, որ 6-7 տարի առաջ սենց լուծում էի առաջարկում։ Պարզվում ա արդեն էդ գաղափարի տարբեր զարգացումներ կան աշխարհում: Ընդ որում, լրիվ նույն իմաստն ու հիմնավորումներն են տալիս, ինչ ես էի ասում:





Էս մի դեպքում նույնիսկ գերժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաներ են կիրառում․




Հաճելի ա տեսնել, որ աշխարհը քիչ–քիչ խելքի ա գալիս  :Smile:

----------

Մուշու (08.06.2017), Ուլուանա (08.06.2017), Տրիբուն (08.06.2017)

----------

